# RIG trip looking for one or two anglers



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Running to the rigs, leaving early out of bayou chico on Tuesday the 04/05 back the next day sometime...mix trip, some trolling, deep drop, focus is tuna, may be sword drop as well.
29ft. cat twin 250 4 strokes, life raft etc... 
Looking for one , may be two anglers with a positive attitude and a smile. Preferably with a vertical jigging set up or at least bring your own jigs, some hooks, a bit of fluo, basically be ready, focused and able to anticipate or willing to learn.
As far as how much, depends if five or six of us and how much ground we cover, probably 125$, no more than 150$.

341 7166

Tight lines to all members.

Frenchy


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

interested in going tried calling you Do you still have my sword floats?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

did you get to go?


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

no E called it due to weather


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

submariner said:


> no E called it due to weather


Bummer...I was looking for some nice pics and a good report. Maybe next time!


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Wind oh wind u torture me so!


----------

